# in-wall vs regular HDMI cables



## larry7995

I was at the monoprice site looking at HDMI cables. I want to connect my laptop to my tv, I can run it around the walls, wasn't planning on doing the in-wall install at this time but all their cables that were very long were in-wall variety, so what I am wondering is can I just plug them into the respective devices, what is the difference between in-wall and regular? Ineed about a 30-35' cable.


----------



## [email protected]

All things considered equal, there's no difference in performance between in-wall rated cables and non-rated cables.


In-wall rated cables refer the the outer jacket of the cable meeting building code (fire rated such as CL-2 or CL-3, etc).


----------



## ChrisWiggles

Just a question of fire code. Doesn't have any inherent bearing on the cable performance AFAIK.


----------



## Suntan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisWiggles* /forum/post/17794924
> 
> 
> Just a question of fire code. Doesn't have any inherent bearing on the cable performance AFAIK.



Not entirely. While in theory there is no performance difference between in-wall and regular cables, in practice a person needs to be aware that long run (heavy gauge) in-wall HDMI cables (relatively speaking) are very thick, heavy and stiff cables to deal with.


The HDMI connector, being the *very* poorly designed connector that it is, can give you all sorts of fits if you expect to just route one of these heavy cables around and plug it into the AVR you have, then expect to push it up against the wall.


If you are planning to use a 24 or 22AWG in wall rated cable in your installation, I would highly suggest you also buy two of these and use them between the cable and the component on each end:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


-Suntan


----------



## ChrisWiggles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suntan* /forum/post/17806273
> 
> 
> Not entirely. While in theory there is no performance difference between in-wall and regular cables, in practice a person needs to be aware that long run (heavy gauge) in-wall HDMI cables (relatively speaking) are very thick, heavy and stiff cables to deal with.
> 
> 
> The HDMI connector, being the *very* poorly designed connector that it is, can give you all sorts of fits if you expect to just route one of these heavy cables around and plug it into the AVR you have, then expect to push it up against the wall.
> 
> 
> If you are planning to use a 24 or 22AWG in wall rated cable in your installation, I would highly suggest you also buy two of these and use them between the cable and the component on each end:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> -Suntan



Sure, but the gauge has nothing to do with whether it's inwall rated or not. That's just an aspect of the jacket and insulating material used.


----------



## Suntan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisWiggles* /forum/post/17794924
> 
> 
> ...Doesn't have any inherent bearing on the cable performance...



This was the part I was disagreeing with.


If you can't get a reliable signal because the HDMI connectors are bending the ****e out of the terminals on the back of your components, that is considered as affecting performance in my book.


-Suntan


----------



## ChrisWiggles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suntan* /forum/post/17808214
> 
> 
> This was the part I was disagreeing with.
> 
> 
> If you can’t get a reliable signal because the HDMI connectors are bending the ****e out of the terminals on the back of your components, that is considered as “affecting performance” in my book.
> 
> 
> -Suntan



And what does this have anything to do with the cable's fire rating? I fail to see how the bendability of the cable is at related to whether it is or is not in-wall rated (hint: because it _isn't_ related).


There are extremely stiff HDMI cables that _aren't_ rated for in-wall use, just as there are extremely flexible (including flat) HDMI cables that _are_ rated for in-wall use. You are creating a relationship between the flexibility of the cable and its fire rating, when those two things have absolutely nothing to do with each other.


----------



## Suntan

Alright fine.


Your correctness is acknowledged. I acknowledge that you are correct.


You are right. In-wall rating is not dependant on copper thickness. Bravo, your point has been made and it has been acknowledged.


Happy now?










You see, my desire here is not to "prove you wrong" it is to give the OP some real world feedback on the specific cables he actually asked about. Now if you don’t mind, I’ll get back to actually discussing the real world impacts that the OP might encounter if he buys any of the 30+’ HDMI cables from Monoprice, namely they are all large gauge, in-wall rated; and they are all thick and stiff. Therefore he would be wise to be prepared for it beforehand.


-Suntan


----------



## IveyLeaguer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suntan* /forum/post/17814424
> 
> 
> ... I’ll(discuss) the real world impacts that the OP might encounter if he buys any of the 30+’ HDMI cables from Monoprice, namely they are all large gauge, in-wall rated; and they are all thick and stiff. Therefore he would be wise to be prepared for it beforehand.



So let me ask you guys in the forum ... If you were putting together a new HT system from scratch, what HDMI cables would you use and what port savers, etc.??


Thanks.


~~~


----------



## IveyLeaguer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IveyLeaguer* /forum/post/17819398
> 
> 
> So let me ask you guys in the forum ... If you were putting together a new HT system from scratch, what HDMI cables would you use and what port savers, etc.??
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ~~~



FWIW, all my questions were * answered HERE * ...


~~~


----------

